# Baby beardies advice? Pls:)



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello guys,

I've just bought my first baby bearded dragon(Cain) yesterday, the pet shop guys told me he is around two and a half months old and ofcourse unsexed, but that's not my problem, that i can find out in time,

However, they told me he enjoys eating greens and locusts....

Locusts he ate few yesterday but today in the morning ( which from what i've read is the most important meal) he only had 2 locusts,

as far as greens are concerned he does not even go close to them, i was adviced to get for him romaine lettuce and cut finely since he is a baby, i did so but he dod not even bother with it, ive also tried very thinly cut carrots, nothing,

Hence i am a bit worried, i phoned the shop and they said that it is because he is adjusting etc, so i am hoping that thats what it is and he/she will soon start eating more,

Any world of advice? I need some help so any advice would be very much appreciated...

Thanks and i apologise for the very long post.

Y.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to the forum. First of all do not be at all worried as s/he needs a bit of time to settle in. The fact that it has had a couple is good. Keep trying with the veg it may not eat much at first but will soon get used eating it. There are other things you can try like grated butternut squash, rocket, dandylion leaves and the flower, spring greens and somethings they can have occassionally like blueberries, kiwi fruit. There is a sticky somewhere will look for the link for you.

Just keep an eye on him over the next few days I am sure he will pick up but if you have any further question please dont hesitate to ask or pm me.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/3-bearded-dragons-food-chart.html

Liz


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate, they tend to have random feeding habits, some eat live food by the bucket load, otheres merely nibble, some eat greens, some don't. If you can get some digital scales, weigh him/her every couple of weeks and monitor the weight. :2thumb:

You should be able to see if it's healthy by how it looks, a couple of key points to note are, a thick base to the tail, it's hip bones should not protude, and nore should it's spine.

Here's a pic of mine to give you an idea, he was 11 months in this pic.











Jay


----------



## jaylewis19 (Feb 10, 2009)

yeh i agree with liz wen i got my beardie he wasn't really fussed on his food for a few days whilst he settled in and now hes a right little pig so don't worry.


----------



## Kirstx (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine was the same also. The first day i got him he ate loads, then over the following couple of weeks he varied. Some days he'd eat, some he wouldn't. But once he'd settled in he was a right piglet!! He's about 8 months now and is a right cracker - still keep meaning to add some pics. As the above post says - just monitor his weight and he should be fine. Also just be careful he doesn't get dehydrated if he's not eating. May be a good idea to pop him in some very shallow water and splash it over his back. Keep us informed how he settles in. :2thumb:


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

hey guys, thank you so much for the advice i greately appreciate all of it, if eela bit better now, i should get a scale sometime soon, he seems to be healthy im gonna take some pics tomorrow and hopefully upload them to you so you can tel me what you think, his/her vivarium is complete when it comes to setup its 4fx2x2 etc with rocks log, bowls thermostat and uv light and a ceramic heater bulb, what i am worried about is that when it comes to the uv tube i do not have any rocks there so he can be close to it, i thought that should be the case at the basking point where ive placed the log which is pretty big, and 2-3 rocks which are very good i think, why does he need to be very close to the uv tube? 

Let me know please,

I really appreciate your advices and i have read the comments posted on the other threat about the beardies today and that is hwy i am asking about the uv tube,

Thank you very much and im looking forward to your replies,

I shall let you know of how things are going.

Cheers,

Y.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

fleshwires said:


> hey guys, thank you so much for the advice i greately appreciate all of it, if eela bit better now, i should get a scale sometime soon, he seems to be healthy im gonna take some pics tomorrow and hopefully upload them to you so you can tel me what you think, his/her vivarium is complete when it comes to setup its 4fx2x2 etc with rocks log, bowls thermostat and uv light and a ceramic heater bulb, what i am worried about is that when it comes to the uv tube i do not have any rocks there so he can be close to it, i thought that should be the case at the basking point where ive placed the log which is pretty big, and 2-3 rocks which are very good i think, why does he need to be very close to the uv tube?
> 
> Let me know please,
> 
> ...


Hi Y,

Personally I don't agree with ceramics as a main heat source for beardies, beardies come from a very bright environment, they associate light with heat, I think any pet shop that sells a ceramic heater for a beardie viv should be shut down, ceramics should only be used as a backup, night time heat, or for nocturnal animals. 

Not having a go at you here, just giving you my point of view :2thumb:

As for the uv, if you can give him something to climb on, that will get him to within a couple of inches of his tube in the hot end, and the cool end, this will give him as much choice as he needs.

Here's a pic of mine to give you an idea.











Jay


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

hey jay,

thanks for the tips, 

i've done a lot of asking when it comes to the basking bulbs etc, everyone seems to disagree that is why i am confused about it, some say that ceramics are better some say that the light/heat ones are better, currently i have a 250watts ceramic one but ive got a 100 watts exoterra new one as well just in case, however, i think the exo terra one i should leave aside for now since i believe ill need a 250watts one, what do you think?


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's some pics of my viv and my baby beardy, let me know what you think, if its ok for now both the viv and the beardy or if i need to change some things i would appreciate some advice...

Thanks again.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

fleshwires said:


> hey jay,
> 
> thanks for the tips,
> 
> i've done a lot of asking when it comes to the basking bulbs etc, everyone seems to disagree that is why i am confused about it, some say that ceramics are better some say that the light/heat ones are better, currently i have a 250watts ceramic one but ive got a 100 watts exoterra new one as well just in case, however, i think the exo terra one i should leave aside for now since i believe ill need a 250watts one, what do you think?


 
Yeah, you'll find a lot of conflicting advice on here:whistling2:, the trick is to do a bit of research on the animal in question, and to use your common sense when reading between the lines.

Some of the advice will make sense, some wont. take the light thing for instance, a beardie in the wild will sit out in the open in the middle of a bright desert in the middle of the day, (within reason). So why put him in a dark box in your room? The viv may seem bright to you, but to him it's midnight in a coal mine. PS. Uv tubes are not designed to give off light, they have different gasses and made from a different glass to normal florescent tubes. Make sence? : victory:

I use a spot light with as small a wattage as poss to bring the temp up under the basking spot, (105~115f). as the bulb is controlled by a dimmer stat, (on a ceramic you want a pulse stat), if the bulb is too powerful the dimmer will kick in too much and dim the light, thus throwing the beardie back into darkness, when in reality the hottest time should also be the brightest time. make sense?




fleshwires said:


> Here's some pics of my viv and my baby beardy, let me know what you think, if its ok for now both the viv and the beardy or if i need to change some things i would appreciate some advice...
> 
> Thanks again.


Viv looks good, Some will critter size the use of sand, (impaction possibility), don't keep a desert animal on sand they will say, make sence?
I think you're starting to get the picture :2thumb:.

If you can, attach the uv tube about 1/3 way down the back of the viv, fit a reflector to the tube, wether you can move it or not, a reflector will double the uv output. If you can't move it, try attaching large wood to the back, if you look at the peace of wood on the right in my viv, it is held on with brackets. You could use a couple of these to make stepping platforms for him to climb up the back, and then give him the option of how far away he wants to be from the uv. : victory:

You might find he will rip the backing to peaces. :lol2:

Finally, loose the cage around the ceramic. These are used for animals that can wrap themselves around, (snakes), or gling on to, (geckos), glass and ceramic, beardies can not grip glass, so they can not burn themseves on the bulb, but they can hang on to a cage, and then of course, burn themselves, make sense? 

Ok, thats the last time I will say, "make sense?" :lol2: 
PS. just noticed where your stat probe is, place it about 1 inch off the substrate, in the cool end of the viv, drop the temp. gauge down as well, you need to know, and controle the temps at ground level, this is where he will spend most of his time.

Check out where my probes are.










By the way, this is the cool end, the ceramic you can see is for night time use only. the probe on the right is for the spot light at the other end of the viv.

Good luck


Jay


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

hello,

i've lowered the uv tube and put the sensor of the thermostat near the bottom of the viv...

i think s/he likes it better now, hopefully!! Ill get a reflector as soon as ive got the money for it!!! hopefully soon,

some more questions if you guys are willing to bother id appreciate it,

when it comes to the vegies, i cut some for the beardy thin and small as said every morning, do i keep the same ones to see if he bothers with them until the night or should i cut fresh ones for the second meal?

im trying to tempt him by trying to hand feed him but NO response non whatsoever..

i gues im gonna keep trying...

do you think that when he/she feels like it he will eventually go eat from the bowl ?

or should i put some in the bowl and also try to hand feed him/her?

Thanks and i appreciate the replies.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

They can be fussy buggers, I put fresh greens in his viv every day, I'm sure he never eats any of it.

Back in the summer he was smitten on hibiscus, and nasturtium flowers, I will wait and see if these rekindle his taste for veg when they are in season again.

It's a labour of love, but if he doesn't eat greens this summer then...:whip:

Glad you took my advice on the setup, post some more pics when it's done. 

Jay


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

i'm thinking of adding another smaller log or something and maybe a rock?

did you get your rocks online or in a pet shop?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fleshwires said:


> i'm thinking of adding another smaller log or something and maybe a rock?
> 
> did you get your rocks online or in a pet shop?


i just er....borrowed them, usually from peoples rockeries etc.

i have flat stone under the spot light and a couple here and there..and branches..some like to climb, well most do but let them have a running area.

this one likes my garden pond


















in the sunshine, take them out, even if its only for 15 min...its the best uv.
some like it, some dont, and they go back to the wild instincts they have

some will sit, some wont, so make a secure area...all my load get out, and igs too


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

awesome, so there is no need for the rock to be specifically from a pet/reptile shop !

i take it all have to clean the rocks properly before useing them for the baby..

Thanks a lot!:2thumb:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fleshwires said:


> awesome, so there is no need for the rock to be specifically from a pet/reptile shop !
> 
> i take it all have to clean the rocks properly before useing them for the baby..
> 
> Thanks a lot!:2thumb:


no they charge a fortune...

bleach it, clean it, soak it, rinse it and rinse it again


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

brilliant, thanks for that.

i know they charge a fortune that is so true...

i mean rocks are rocks for god sake! 

Cheers,

Y.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

fleshwires said:


> brilliant, thanks for that.
> 
> i know they charge a fortune that is so true...
> 
> ...


:lol2: Some rocks are more equal than others.






























These were a fiver each from the local garden centre, the good thing about garden centres is they have a good supply of colourful and interesting rocks, Now you could go down to the beach or to the nearest quarry and grab a bargin. But lets face it, a lump of granit or shale you can pick up anywhere doesn't quite have that exclusive look about it. :2thumb:


Jay


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

but northern rock is worthless.....:whistling2:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

cooljules said:


> but northern rock is worthless.....:whistling2:


 
:lol2:


Jay


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

yea i guess so.!


----------



## slakey (Aug 11, 2007)

I personally don't like the thought of a baby Beardie on sand, for the reason stated before, impaction. Some bettre options are ceramic tiles *I use slate* and newspaper for babies.

You will need to lower the UV Tube so your Beardie is withing 5inches from it, I think is the correct measurement. Also the reason for the UVB *not sure if any has said yet* but it helps with the calcium and multivitamins powder you dust your crickets with. In other words it helps your Beardie grow. *better experienced, correct me if this is wrong*
Also he/she may be shocked by the vivs size, you say it's 4x2x2 that's big for a baby Beardie, but perfect for an adult. He/she should be fine in their, aslong as you supply plenty of hiding places and try to cover the ground abit more, with rocks and logs.


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

hello there,

i am planning to get a couple of more rocks and maybe another log smaller though tto make the viv a bit more full, 

ive lowered my uv light and i have ordered an arcadia 36 inch reflector!!

Will be here by monday i am hoping... Ive got a 36 inch UV i hope i have ordrred the right reflector,

do you guys think i should have ordred a biger one? i thought that a 36 inch would fit perfect with a 36 inch uv, please advice me on that , if i did wrong i should call and change my order or something?

any more tips?

i have started feeding him mealworms the small ones ofcourse..he seems to enjoy them, ive put them in his letuce feeding bolw BUT he/she seems to be picking them out NO conduct with vegies non whatsoever!"!!

he also enjoys locusts WHENEVER he feels like it though.. so no standart feeding times, 

ahh!


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

oh and something else that we've been wondering about,

once we get the beardie out for his daily handling time, he sometimes closes one of his eyes, his eyes look healthy not swollen or anything else and clean and i dont know if its just the dragon closing his eyes or if theres something wrong with him,, when he is in his viv he is alright, is it because he is just cautious and nervous a bit since he/she is just a baby, or do you think there might be something wrong with it?

Thanks


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

fleshwires said:


> oh and something else that we've been wondering about,
> 
> once we get the beardie out for his daily handling time, he sometimes closes one of his eyes, his eyes look healthy not swollen or anything else and clean and i dont know if its just the dragon closing his eyes or if theres something wrong with him,, when he is in his viv he is alright, is it because he is just cautious and nervous a bit since he/she is just a baby, or do you think there might be something wrong with it?
> 
> Thanks


Reflector, is perfect :2thumb:

4X2X2 viv is perfect :2thumb:

Slakey mentioned hides, giving your chap somewhere to hide from the world is a good idea, you can't see in the pics of my viv, but the rocks are pulled forward of the back, this gives my chap somewhere to hide from the world, but not his uv, you need to be a bit clever in the layout of the viv to ensure you do not make hiding places for him that also shield him from his uv too much.

My chap would also close one eye when he was younger, when I took him to the vet for a routine check up he said it was nothing to worry about, he hasn't done it in months now. 


Jay


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

hey man thanks for the reply,

im relieved that the reflector ive ordered is the right size, the rocks are not stuck at the back of the viv, there is a place behind them so he is exposed, to the light, im glad that the fact that he closes his eye is nothing to worry about....

tomorrow im probably gonna isit a garden centre to check out rocks maybe i could do with another one and then im going to the shop to get another log, im thinking of maybe one that is taller instead of longer so he can be closer to the uv, while being on the log and also maybe hide behind it?

im thinking of getting a log which has a bit more of a wide base but its taller, so he can hide underneath or maybe i should buy a hide instead that he can sit on top of it?

Thanks


----------



## RyKate (Jul 6, 2008)

Can't you just drop your uv down a bit, that's what we did. Now he can get to within an inch or so, just lowered the wires. Otherwise Jay's advice is spot on!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

fleshwires said:


> hey man thanks for the reply,
> 
> im relieved that the reflector ive ordered is the right size, the rocks are not stuck at the back of the viv, there is a place behind them so he is exposed, to the light, im glad that the fact that he closes his eye is nothing to worry about....
> 
> ...


Here's a beardie hiding, enjoy.






















Jay


----------



## fleshwires (Mar 4, 2009)

ok, i got him a nice cave and changed the arrangement of the viv, i also got him another kind of log so there is plenty of hiding space now, BUT isn't it dangerous for it because all he/she does is hiding since yesterday, i am worried that she/he wont be getting enough uv light, do you think that when he/she needs it she'll go out of her hiding spots?

Let me know


Thanks


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fleshwires said:


> ok, i got him a nice cave and changed the arrangement of the viv, i also got him another kind of log so there is plenty of hiding space now, BUT isn't it dangerous for it because all he/she does is hiding since yesterday, i am worried that she/he wont be getting enough uv light, do you think that when he/she needs it she'll go out of her hiding spots?
> 
> Let me know
> 
> ...


GET RID of all hides


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

no need for a hide hun as they need the UV... 

i picked a baby female citrus x red up on Saturday and she's currently in a 2ft viv on lino... got her the polystyrene wall on one side with a log leading up to it (she jumps from her basking rock onto the wall but can't get back down lol) and then her food dish and water (which again isn't necessary but keep it in there anyway) 

my basking rock is from my garden... i have loads of it... just scrubbed it up and disinfected it and its perfect


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

sazzle said:


> no need for a hide hun as they need the UV...
> 
> i picked a baby female citrus x red up on Saturday and she's currently in a 2ft viv on lino... got her the polystyrene wall on one side with a log leading up to it (she jumps from her basking rock onto the wall but can't get back down lol) and then her food dish and water (which again isn't necessary but keep it in there anyway)
> 
> my basking rock is from my garden... i have loads of it... just scrubbed it up and disinfected it and its perfect


Well put sazzle.. Have been talking to op via pm.. and giving advice as to how things work for me. 

Liz


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

fleshwires said:


> ok, i got him a nice cave and changed the arrangement of the viv, i also got him another kind of log so there is plenty of hiding space now, BUT isn't it dangerous for it because all he/she does is hiding since yesterday, i am worried that she/he wont be getting enough uv light, do you think that when he/she needs it she'll go out of her hiding spots?
> 
> Let me know
> 
> ...


You have to be a bit clever in how you arrange your "hides" for want of a better word. Contrary to what some on here will tell you, beardies, (like most animals), have to have somewhere to hide from the world to give them a sense of security. In othere words, they need somewhere to hide when they are feeling a little insecure.

The trick is to design the hides using natural wood and stone, these will tend to be "inefficient" and will allow refracted uv in. Purpose built hides you get from a pet shop are too efficient, they will stop all uv.

Have a look at my viv, "again" :lol2:, the rocks are pulled away from the back, just enough for mr chap to get behind, now as far as he is concerned, he is "hiding", but as the uv tube is right above his head he is still being exposed to uv.










You need to try and give your chap as much variety, and choice as you can, from bright light to shade, from hot to cold, from hard to soft, low to high, and fully exposed to partually hidden.

Saying "take out all hids", is far too simplistic, put hiding places in your viv, but put some thought into it. : victory:


Jay


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i love your set up!!! that looks fantastic


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

sazzle said:


> i love your set up!!! that looks fantastic


Cheers hun, it's a labour of love, but he's worth it. 


Jay


----------

